# Aging - it ain't like fine wine!



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Since my trip to the emergency room I've been giving serious thought about just how much more vulnerable a person gets as one gets old(er). 
My lifestyle since retirement has been "I do what I want, when I want and how I want" all within reason of course. :happy:
In the back of my mind I knew that without some minor and/or maybe major changes around here some day - some day - I'd have to give this way of living up and change, maybe even move - some day. Where? When? How? Never thought that far in advance; after all it was - some day.......
Well, I'm afraid some day has been bugging me since my visit/trip to the emergency room and for those that want to know - no; nothing was found to be wrong and all tests came back "within normal range(s)"....... but still the vulnerablity of some day is now more forefront than ever and seems to be haunting me.......
Maybe this feeling to is a sign of aging............ or maybe wine turning to vinegar?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Quite a few years ago I worked for the military and because office space was at a premium on base my department ended up in beautiful rooms in the golf club. The club and the mess(es) were all part of our financial work load so it was very handy. 

About half the golf club memebers were retired service personnel and the most active were the over 60 age group. The club shut down in October and at least half of the retirees went south for the winter to keep golfing. The rest stayed put and spent the winter playing cards. 

In the spring when the snowbirds returned it was absolutely clear to me that the only way to age is to keep physically active all year round. The snowbirds were fit and healthy whilst those who stayed the winter looked older and tired with many more health problems.

Your body does slow down and there are changes that you will not be able to stop but you can slow them down. It is vitally important to exercise for both physical and mental health.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

A co-worker and I were JUST talking about this!!! I think the longer you keep active the longer you live. When you are active you forget about all the aches and pains besides giving your body what it needs. Look at an empty house...how fast it decays and falls apart! A house with life inside - all the comings and goings - all the energy....stays in good shape ALOT longer!!!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

COSunflower I agree with you! Staying active and interested in life becomes more important as you get older. I started lifting ten lb. weights four months ago and was amazed at how much stronger I have become in my arms, shoulders and back! My legs were already strong from years of biking and walking. I also exercise my mind doing puzzels and reading. Volunteering helping others gives me purpose and farm work keeps us healthy. At 66yrs I am healthier, stronger and happier than any other time in my life~


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

My aches and pains only show up at bedtime!LOL That's when I stop for the day. At 69 I have a wonderful small goat herd of Nigerian Dwarf goats. My husband and I have a nice raised bed garden. He cuts all the winter wood for my wood cook stove. There is always plenty of physical work to be done. We are busy and happy and healthy.


----------

